# Kwik Save - Skegness - Sep 2017



## Hippie Alien (Sep 18, 2017)

*History:*
Kwik Save which was previously Gateway and Somerfield, for 22 years in Skegness. The company went into administration at the High Court in Manchester in July 2007. It means 90 stores have closed nationwide and 1,100 people have lost their jobs. 
A new supermarket, FreshXpress, has been launched out of the remains of Kwik Save and 56 stores will be turned into these, saving 600 jobs but the building which still remains 10 years later wasnt on the cut for this deal. 
The building, now in serious decay and dereliction, has suffered numerous fire damage and the land is more often used for dog walkers and skaters.
​
*Pics:​*


----------



## HughieD (Sep 18, 2017)

That's pretty grim - but credit due, you made it look strangely captivating!


----------



## Snailsford (Sep 19, 2017)

Christ almighty that place has seen better days! Good pictures


----------



## smiler (Sep 19, 2017)

It looks like you spent time choosing your shots HA, and it paid off, it must have made an interesting display when the numpties lit the blue touch paper, I Liked it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 19, 2017)

What a mess this place is, this isn't due to dereliction but looks like vandalism. You had to take care where you stepped as the floor looks dangerous. But, as always you've come up with some interesting shots. Maybe it will become a Tesco Express.


----------



## Potter (Sep 21, 2017)

Wow, that's a mess. Cool though.
From back when the minimum tobacco age was 16.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 22, 2017)

Don't see many supermarkets on the forum
Bit of a dump; but hey, that fits in nicely with Skeg, eh? 

Nicely photographed; good work!


----------



## BoneDust (Sep 24, 2017)

What a corker. Shame it's been torched though. I've never heard of Kwik Save or FreshXpress..


----------



## LadyPandora (Sep 24, 2017)

Kwiksave! Now that is a name I haven't heard in a while, lol.


----------

